# Anyone ever seen a V with a ridge?



## Spacedog (Dec 31, 2020)

Hi y'all,

So my gorgeous (of course!) 7-month-old pup Laika has an unusual ridge on her back. Her hair grows in whorls and backwards up into a widows peak on her head. Has anyone ever seen a similar thing on a V? 

I didn't get her directly from the breeder (so I can't ask) but after she and her sister (who has a coat that looks like there is a bit of wire hair mixed in) were imported from Hungary to where I live in Europe. 

Some people have said it's like a Rhodesian Ridgeback but those ridges are much further down on backs and she got a petite, slim Vizsla build and character! I wasn't after a show dog but the wonderful, sharp companion that she is, but curious to hear if other dogs out there with such a quirk.

And happy new year!


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Interesting.( Nothing useful to add.)


----------



## cynrunner (Feb 17, 2016)

Spacedog said:


> Hi y'all,
> 
> So my gorgeous (of course!) 7-month-old pup Laika has an unusual ridge on her back. Her hair grows in whorls and backwards up into a widows peak on her head. Has anyone ever seen a similar thing on a V?
> 
> ...


Hi, I think she is a fabulous, beautiful Vizsla! That thicker fur partial ridge I think is just a result of her being blessed with really nice coat. My V is 5 years old this month, & he has swirlies on his tummy. Seems to have them more in the winter when it is colder & fur is thicker. Your V is beautiful!!! Hope that helps. I know several Ridgebacks since puppyhood, they definitely are thicker build & have a definite ridge all the way down their backs. Your V is not a Ridgeback.


----------



## cynrunner (Feb 17, 2016)

P.S. Your V, reminds me of mine. I am in love.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

I've seen V's with a cowlick like that on their face. It looks like a really big cowlick.

Here's an image of what I'm talking about:


http://imgur.com/QraX9I8


I also found a thread on these forums where a user has a dog with a very similar neck cowlick as your dog. Might be worth reaching out to the user: fur rising into ridge on nape of neck


----------

